# my 1st button



## fishntrox (Jan 29, 2011)

After reading Hoke 1.5 times, The Forum Handbook 1 & 2, navigating my way around the forum, watching LazerSteve's videos, ordering dvd and other supplies from LazerSteve I've finally produced my 1st button. I deplated 465 grams of pins using the electric cell and recovered the resulting powder using the acid peroxide methold. I had 2.8 grams of dried powder and ended up w/ a 2.4 gram button. I followed Steve's methods through all the processes from start to finish. I lost a small amount of powder due to my ignorance from blowing it out the dish while melting. Thanks everyone for all the useful information on this forum.


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 29, 2011)

Great job!

Looks way better than my first button!

I find it interesting that you used Acid Peroxide to redissolve your gold from the cell. It's more common to use HCl-Cl or Poorman's AR recipe.

Steve


----------



## bigjohn (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats on your first button!
What kind of pins did you have?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree great job.
See what paying attention and doing your homework before diving in does.

Jim


----------



## fishntrox (Jan 29, 2011)

I meant to say I used the HCl-Cl method. I don't know what type of pins they were. I got them from a scrapper here in town. They may be out of old computers.


----------

